# Expats from USA



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Any expats from States residing in Portugal?


----------



## kenitarford (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello!
I am from the States. Virginia actually. And currently reside in Algarve, Portugal


----------



## grodr (Aug 20, 2012)

also from the states, residing in lisbon. 
welcome!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Cemie & her husband are both American & currently house hunting here in the Coimbra region but I think they only have limited net access at the moment.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There are hundreds dotted around studying, working and retired, not sure if there any "American areas" as such if that's your question


----------



## Cotovio (May 8, 2014)

*House hunting*




travelling-man said:


> Cemie & her husband are both American & currently house hunting here in the Coimbra region but I think they only have limited net access at the moment.


Hello,
Have they had any Luck.? In finding a House?
Jose


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Lisbon*

GroDR........Know of any smaller hotels in Lisbon that are reasonally priced? Thanks


----------



## Cotovio (May 8, 2014)

*We are staying in this Hotel..And its very good price..
Called...
Residencial Mar Dos Acores..
Rua Bernardim Ribeiro .N.14

Jose*


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Lisbon Hotels*

Thanks......Will check it out.


----------

